# Ocean pH expected to be 7.8 by the year 2100 :(



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So insanely tragic...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's a natural change seeming from the earth's core as they said, the oceans have probably gone through countless changes in time and everytime species evolve or die out. That's how nature works, constantly changing.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> +1.
> 
> if you are interested, check the new findings in "blue hole" in Bahamas, they have found traces of the first Ice age, and have found that earth's surface got covered with Water fully in about 50 days ! now that's a dramatic change, lol, not PH drop in 10 years .
> 
> now what's interesting is if they can find out how corals looked millions of years ago ! monster acros which made Islands like bahamas !!!


There were corals that big?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> +1.
> 
> if you are interested, check the new findings in "blue hole" in Bahamas, they have found traces of the first Ice age, and have found that earth's surface got covered with Water fully in about 50 days ! now that's a dramatic change, lol, not PH drop in 10 years .
> 
> now what's interesting is if they can find out how corals looked millions of years ago ! monster acros which made Islands like bahamas !!!


 So your saying nothing that couldn't swim for 50 days survived the ice age?

I bet the water was pretty cold. brrrr

so what caused this environmental change? did the Dino's have coal plants? what did they run their cars on?

I mean us superior humans have caused it this time right?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have always found it funny that because we have been recording stuff for a few decades we think we are so powerful and we have changed the globe in a generation or two. Our exsistence on this planet let alone the time we have been recording isn't even a blip on the earths history. It was around long before we were and will be around long after we are gone. The globe will change as it always has and it will shrug off those who can't handle it. 

Apparently the green people who listen to some scietentists ignore the ones that have proven the earth goes through warming and cooling cycles.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone ever watch a show on I think it was discovery that looked at what would happen to the globe if we left? I think it was everything we have done was undone in 200years. All the evidence of our cities and buildings was gone and covered by nature once more.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So the "meteor" that hit the earth and was to be the cause of the Ice age could have been those stupid Dinosaurs playing with the bomb?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

lol

I have worked with engineers and they are a different breed

I also did custom software programming for over 10 years.

I love the open mindedness of everyone on the forum you make me feel so welcome and encouraged to post


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

They can't agree what happened to cause it, if there was something that made the globe cool quickly, IE sun blocked by ash or other forces the lack of solar heat would have killed them.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> so what caused this environmental change? did the Dino's have coal plants?
> 
> Yes
> 
> what did they run their cars on?


Don't recall having seen any cars but they had a heavily evolved lumber and textile industry. They also seem to have had a firm grasp of optics and plastics. 
Apparently, several species of dinosaur lived together in one large dwelling, and formed nuclear family groups. 
As can be seen by the teenage dinosaur male they were aware of the concept of 'cool' which, prior to the television show's release, was thought by anthropologists to have originated early in the twentieth century. We can see here that cool was infact around some seventy million years ago.

*Source: "Dinosaurs" television sitcom circa 1992


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

All Hail Earl!!!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ynot said:


> All Hail Earl!!!


I loved this TV show as a kid. I always thought the baby, the wife and the grandma were very poor characters and didn't fit the rest of the show well. Earl, the son and daughter, and the evil boss triceratops were great characters though and I wish the show had just focused on them.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> you say stuff like u were there
> 
> remember, the meteor is only opinion of one person  not a fact lol
> 
> ...


Meteors are said to be the sources of all those natural resources such as gold, diamond, etc. No one was there to witness it, but all major mines are found to be meteor landing sites. More convincing proof is that nothing like gold can be formed within solar system, and they estimate number of meteors landed on earth based on craters found on the surface of Moon.

Tracing back the history, and frequency of these meteor landings on earth (Based on moon), there's a convincing match with the time period where dinosaurs happened to disappear - this was on PBS Nova show. I thought it was pretty good theory.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the whole Iceland volcano eruption thing has proved that whatever part mankind plays in this whole earth environment & climate change thing, it is a miniscule drop in the ocean when compared to the awesome power of nature...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> hmm, makes sense
> although a dinosaur would probably blow up into pieces if a meteor hit it lol
> 
> we can almost never tell what exactly went down, but its hard to imagine that us humans, who are here as result of actions of some greater powers, are changing the path of universe which was made by the same greater power that made us !
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you realize that humans carry bacterias that are more than 3 times the number of total body cells? It's not just the fishes who needs beneficial bacteria.

Of course, this is precisely why you don't want to take anti-biotics without specific needs.


----------

